# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Abyss, the ultimate coin in bottle

## pujoman

Nombre: Abyss, The ultimate coin in bottle

Se pude comprar en: Dracmagic

Precio: 18€

Creador: Ni idea

Examinable: 100%

Dificultad: Nula

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 6-7

Efecto:el mago coge 1 botella de plástico, la vacía y pide una moneda al espectador. Ésta atraviesa la botella de plástico, quedando dentro y no pudiendo salir después. La botella se da de regalo, más que nada porque no se puede sacar la moneda de dentro sin romperla... 

Comentarios: debes de hacer un forzaje de moneda y la botella, obviamente está preparada con un gimmick muy peculiar. Por cierto, la moneda que va a dentro es la de 2 euros y la botela que yo uso es la de Coca-Cola de plástico, la de litro (se pueden usar otro tipos, esto es lo que uso yo..). A mí, personalmente, me ha gustado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Cuando dices un forzaje de la moneda... ¿ A que te refieres?... ¿hay que forzarle esa moneda en concreto entre muchas?, se que quizá es rizar el rizo y no se pueda explicar porque forme parte del efecto, pero... Si el gimmick, como indicas, se encuentra en la botella... ¿que sentido tiene forzar la moneda?..

Gracias

----------


## Patito

Supongo que cuando se habla aquí de forzar la moneda, no es forzar en el sentido estricto de la palabra, sino palmearla.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo me lo comprare para verr si es tan cierto todo lo de la descripcion gracias

----------


## Iñigo

La moneda q pides al público hay que ocultarla y guardarla

----------


## powerchisper

Bueno... la idea me gusta mucho , pero yo solo conozco la moneda en la botella normal
¿ este se puede hacer en cualquier parte con cualquier botella ?

El gimmick ¿ es indetectable o es de esos que hay que andar con mucho cuidado =

la verdad me gustaria saber pues estoy tela de interesado si se puede hacer copmo algo improvisado

----------


## pujoman

hola, improvisado tampoco es, necesitas preparar la botella (que tiene q ser de Plastico como de cocacola o de agua)puede estar llena e incluso te puedes beber el contenido y cuando te lo acabes ke te presten la moneda y la atraviesas y das de recuerdo la botella. No hay cortes en niguna parte y la verdad que parece imposible pq la moneda no entra por la boca de la misma botella (¿magiaa?), evidentemente se usan 2 monedas y si, el gimmick es indetectable.

saludos

----------


## Samuel magic

El efecto se ve muy interesante, hay algun lugar donde se pueda ver el efecto??

Saludos mágicos   :Wink:

----------


## si66

una vez hecho este efecto y viendo que puedes regallar la botella, se puede volver a realizar en otro momento? por el gimmick digo.

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Siss el Gimmick al terminar el efecto lo conservas en tu poder. Asi que puedes realizar el efecto cuantas veces quieras.

un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Amigo Siss el Gimmick al terminar el efecto lo conservas en tu poder. Asi que puedes realizar el efecto cuantas veces quieras.
> Gustavo.


¿Pero no necesitabas una preparación de la botella?

Le he estado dando muchas vueltas a este juego, y la verdad aún no lo acabo de entender del todo.

He "creado" mi própia versión del juego sin gimmick, bueno, digamos que la botella en si es el gimmick, quizas sea el antiguo juego de "La moneda en la botella" ... (pero no lo se). Pero no puedo realizarse quantas veces quieras ...  :roll: 

Seguiré pensando en el gimmick ...

Por cierto, ya lo teneis de nuevo en magiapotagia

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1301

Un saludo!

----------


## pujoman

el gimmick es de quita y pon, si metes el gimick podras hacer el efecto las veces que quieras, si lo qutas, pues no. la preparacion de la botella son 2 pasos, meter la moneda y posteriormnte el gimmick haces el efecto, sacas el gimmick de la botella y t lo entregas.

saludos

----------


## pepsis68

solo deciros que si unis este juego con un ITR no tendreis que dar cambiazo ni nada la moneda prestada y a la vista en todo momento realmente desaparece de la mano y aparece dentro de la botella
saludos

----------


## BITTOR

> solo deciros que si unis este juego con un ITR no tendreis que dar cambiazo ni nada la moneda prestada y a la vista en todo momento realmente desaparece de la mano y aparece dentro de la botella
> saludos


Diras un tiraje o un reel no? Porque con un itr poco vas a hacer.

----------


## pepsis68

Hola digo bien un ITR modificado por mi tiene una fuerza y rapidez brutal es bastante rapido y la gente no se da cuenta

----------


## juasjuas

me gustaria saber si es parecido al que hizo piedrahita en nada x aqui.

saludos

----------


## Rosenkreuz

el de la botella de vidrio me parecio mas convincente... de todos modos quede----> plop!..

PD: estoy perdido y kiero aprender

----------


## Lukan

Hola, sé que hace tiempo de este hilo pero el juego sigue ahí y a mi también me llama mucho la atención. No sé si es en este hilo o en otros, ya he visto varios sobre el Abyss para no crear uno nuevo, se dice que llega a esconder la moneda en la etiqueta, en este video se la quitan a la botella.

YouTube -Abyss Coin in Bottle Magic Trick  (nos engañan en el video?)

Hay algo que no entiendo tampoco, unos dicen que quedas totalmente limpio y que puedes dar de regalo y completamente examinable la botella y la moneda o lo que introduzcas pero al mismo tiempo se dice que el gimmick tienes que prepararlo antes y lo puedes volver a usar si lo quitas, pero si das la botella también das el gimmick??

Es tan sencillo como parece??  Hay que hacer cambio, algún empalme?  Tampoco quiero preguntar mucho por aquí...

Un poco de ayuda en este "abyssmo" de dudas.

Gracias y saludos!!

----------


## Moñiño

Abyss, la version que conozco de este juego (Creo que sacaron la 2.0 o algo asi despues) el juego te explica dos formas. Teniendo o no la etiqueta de la botella. En ambos casos, no puedes entregar la botella inmediatamente despues de hacer el juego. Si esa es tu idea, es mejor hacer el juego de Ciryl, con el pkring, y acabar limpio mas rapidamente.
Dificil? Como todo. Hay que ensayarlo. Sobre todo la parte de la missdirection para sacar el gimmick y poder entregar la botella, que aunque no muy compleja, requiere una gran missdirection.

Salutres.

----------


## Lukan

Muchas gracias, magic molon y pujoman, las dudas que tenía están resueltas.

De nuevo gracias y un saludo!!

----------


## chechocc

yo lo tengo y si es indetectable, ami me gusto mucho y el efecto que causa esta muy bien...

----------

